# Hand-Trumpet Covers!



## Kundara

Hi, im Kundara, I've invented the "hand trumpet" technique, a brass sound without any object, just your hands. go and listen+watch my video covers, they are pretty funny : )

http://www.youtube.com/user/kundaramir
have fun!


----------

